# Suggestions for a top grade Chef's knife?



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade my Chef's knife. Preferably Japanese or German Steel, 8 to 8.5 inches.

This is a good review, but left many questions unanswered:

Chef's Knives Rated - Equipment & Gear - Cooking For Engineers

I'd like to know which knives perform the best over time.

Thanks for your suggestions!

-- Packleader


----------



## kalachakra (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought Globals at the recommendation of chef friends who work at various 5 star hotels here in Melbourne. Most of them swear by them and have used them for years. Very comfortable to hold and use, and beautifully designed. But best of all have remained sharp since I bought them; the blades can still scrape a layer of keratin off my fingernail with ease. 

The advice given to me is to physically hold & use the knives prior to purchasing to see if they fit ergonomically in your hands.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Yes, the Globals look amazing, but I'm really wondering about those handles. I've heard that they can be tested out at Sur La Table, so I might pay them a visit soon.

Best wishes,
Packleader



kalachakra said:


> I bought Globals at the recommendation of chef friends who work at various 5 star hotels here in Melbourne. Most of them swear by them and have used them for years. Very comfortable to hold and use, and beautifully designed. But best of all have remained sharp since I bought them; the blades can still scrape a layer of keratin off my fingernail with ease.
> 
> The advice given to me is to physically hold & use the knives prior to purchasing to see if they fit ergonomically in your hands.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

if you're ever in downtown Los Angeles, there's a small hardware store in Little Tokyo called Anzen Hardware: they have culinary knives of all sorts, just japanese makers, some stainless, some high carbon, some damascus...
Both japanese and western kitchen styles.


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a Wusthof classic as my daily chef's knife (I cook every single day), and it's my favorite item in my kitchen. They're durable, well made, and have great (read simple) classic ergonomics.

You can usually get a decent deal on them too.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Now I have another excuse to visit the West Coast. Thanks for the tip!

Cheers,
Packleader



David Woo said:


> if you're ever in downtown Los Angeles, there's a small hardware store in Little Tokyo called Anzen Hardware: they have culinary knives of all sorts, just japanese makers, some stainless, some high carbon, some damascus...
> Both japanese and western kitchen styles.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I definitely like the look of the Wusthof classic. I was a bit surprised at its poor showing in the Cooking for Engineers review. 

I think that for my purposes, any of the knives in that review would work for me, so it may come down to which feels the best in my hand.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can always look at a custom knife from Bob Cramer. He makes a custom grade at like $200.00 per inch of knife, and a lower grade, but still great at substantially less than that. I'd have to win the lottery for those.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

gregorywilliams100 said:


> You can always look at a custom knife from Bob Cramer. He makes a custom grade at like $200.00 per inch of knife, and a lower grade, but still great at substantially less than that. I'd have to win the lottery for those.


Thanks for the suggestion. After reading your post, I looked up his website and was quite impressed. That's definitely more that I am inclined to spend on on a chef's knife. But ... if I ever do go down that road, I'd probably order a Mr. Itou Santoku 180mm "Mammoth Molar Tooth Ivory Handle" from Japan:


----------



## khenderson77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Check out cutbrooklyn.com Awesome handmade kitchen knives.


----------



## Torrefies (Nov 1, 2011)

After 4 years of culinary school and 10 of restaurant work, I don't use anything but Wusthof. My first knife was the 8 inch chef's with the Grand Prix handle and is still my go-to for the majority of my cutting. I prefer the weight and design of German knives - it feels like you need to use less effort when cutting because the heft of the blade does more work for you. I also like the slightly curved blade, as I do more slicing than downward chopping. They also have a thicker bolster, so the pressure on the base of my index finger is more distributed - blades with a thinner bolster (like Global) are lighter, but they tend to leave my hand sore after using them. 

If you want something that will stay sharp forever, get a Kyocera ceramic knife. Just make sure you are super careful with it (no storing it unprotected in a knife drawer) since the ceramic is very brittle and does not respond well to torquing or banging around. But they need sharpening less frequently than any metal knife and are incredibly light. 

My wife (also went to culinary school) uses MAC knives and loves them. She uses a shorter bladed santoku style knife for her daily chopper, and I find that while it does a good job, I prefer the feel of the German steel...

Happy cooking


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Torrefies said:


> After 4 years of culinary school and 10 of restaurant work, I don't use anything but Wusthof. My first knife was the 8 inch chef's with the Grand Prix handle and is still my go-to for the majority of my cutting. I prefer the weight and design of German knives - it feels like you need to use less effort when cutting because the heft of the blade does more work for you. I also like the slightly curved blade, as I do more slicing than downward chopping. They also have a thicker bolster, so the pressure on the base of my index finger is more distributed - blades with a thinner bolster (like Global) are lighter, but they tend to leave my hand sore after using them.
> 
> If you want something that will stay sharp forever, get a Kyocera ceramic knife. Just make sure you are super careful with it (no storing it unprotected in a knife drawer) since the ceramic is very brittle and does not respond well to torquing or banging around. But they need sharpening less frequently than any metal knife and are incredibly light.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. I do like to have a little heft in my knives. I'm not sure what you mean by a Grand Prix handle or whether they are still sold.

Of the knives in the current Wusthof lineup, which would you recommend?

Thanks,
Packleader


----------



## Torrefies (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the Grand Prix handle. You are correct, Wusthof does not make this particular one anymore but there is a series of knives called the Grand Prix II, which is the same knife but with the handle molded into a slightly different shape. I have never used a Grand Prix II but I would assume they are as nice of quality as their other knives.

I think Amazon sells their entire lineup, or at least they have the knives organized in a way that's easy to see the differences between the blades and handles. I think I would probably go for the Classic line or the Grand Prix II, but the Ikon and Ikon classic lines do look nice... The Gourmet line is the economy version (read plastic handle) of the Classic line, and the Silverpoint is the economy line of the Grand Prix. The Cordon Bleu line is the same as the Classic line but with a thinner bolster.

Your best bet is to go to a kitchen store and see which one feels best in your hand. Sur La Table should have a bunch of them, as well as some of the other big names too.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the picture and the great suggestions. Now you've got me eager to rush over to the Pentagon Row store.

Best wishes,
Packleader



Torrefies said:


> This is the Grand Prix handle. You are correct, Wusthof does not make this particular one anymore but there is a series of knives called the Grand Prix II, which is the same knife but with the handle molded into a slightly different shape. I have never used a Grand Prix II but I would assume they are as nice of quality as their other knives.
> 
> I think Amazon sells their entire lineup, or at least they have the knives organized in a way that's easy to see the differences between the blades and handles. I think I would probably go for the Classic line or the Grand Prix II, but the Ikon and Ikon classic lines do look nice... The Gourmet line is the economy version (read plastic handle) of the Classic line, and the Silverpoint is the economy line of the Grand Prix. The Cordon Bleu line is the same as the Classic line but with a thinner bolster.
> 
> Your best bet is to go to a kitchen store and see which one feels best in your hand. Sur La Table should have a bunch of them, as well as some of the other big names too.


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

My parent's only use Mac knives they aren't overly expensive either at $120-250 each.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I saw that the Mac knives were rated the highest in the Cooking for Engineers link, but its good to hear from someone who has used them.

I guess, in the end, it all comes down to what feels better in the hand.

Best wishes,
Packleader



elyk nordneg said:


> My parent's only use Mac knives they aren't overly expensive either at $120-250 each.


----------



## TaxPhd (Jan 13, 2012)

Another vote for Global. You can pay a lot more, but you won't get a lot more.


----------



## sigmaxpdx (Dec 26, 2011)

I was gifted a set of shun knifes and absolutely love them.

Shun at Sur La Table


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

sigmaxpdx said:


> I was gifted a set of shun knifes and absolutely love them.
> 
> Shun at Sur La Table


That is quite a gift! The knives are beautiful. Thank you for the link.

Best regards,
Packleader


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

I finally made it to Sur La Table.

The global knife felt like picking up a feather and it felt great in the hand. I'm not so sure about the grip, though. I could easily imagine it slipping from my hand during a flurry of chopping before dinnertime.

I was disappointed that they did not carry MAC knives. I was really looking forward to trying one out.

The Shun knives were a pleasant surprise, with good amount of heft to them.

My conclusion? None of the above.

Apparently, I really need to stay away from really sharp knives, or at least get some training in how to use them. I thought I was doing fine, but as I sliced a potato on the demo table with a Shun, I had the employee on duty in an absolute panic saying, "Careful! Careful, please! I don't want to see blood!" 
:rodekaart


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

i've tried Wusthof and Sabatier, but my favorite is still the Global GF33.

second choice would be a pre-war Sabatier, but Global still has superior edge geometry....


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

The problem with the Cooking for Engineers review is that he reviewed each knife "out of the box". Some companies do not ship their knives fully sharpened. A more accurate review would be one in which each of the knives had been professionally sharpened.


----------



## Metalsofwar (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear *Packleader*,

The first thing I would decide when picking a new knife any knife in general, but definitely when choosing a chef knife is the steel. Carbon or stainless? How good your sharpening skills are because sooner or later your knife will need some TLC and a waterstone...

You can get a great carbon steel knife what is relatively easy to sharpen but it will stain or even rust on you if you dont wipe it dry after use. Acidic fruits and vegetables will stain and discolour carbon steels.(like my old Sabatier knifes...) or you can get a technically maintenance free stainless chefknife. I would avoid overhardened chromium, vanadium or molybdenium steels like the Global's, as it can be a pain to sharpen, not even when you are re-profiling the edge...

My best advice would be to stick with a swedish steeled knife let it be European or Japanese knife.

I would recommend a few brands:

Sabatier Idealis

Sabatier knife online order Sabatier knives on-line shop

ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS

ZWILLING®

MASAMOTO - One of my favorite chef knife maker

ST Series Japanese Knife,Japanese Kitchen Knife,Japanese Cutlery,Japanese Chef's Knives.Com

Misono

Sweden Steel Series Japanese Knife,Japanese Kitchen Knife,Japanese Cutlery,Japanese Chef's Knives.Com

All these are stainless superb quality knives, and if you strop and clean them regularly they last a lifetime+.

I hope it helped. If you are looking for more specific information about steel compositions or anything in general about knives and chefknives please don't hesitate to mail me.

Regards,

Metalsofwar


----------



## jarrodhaz (Oct 10, 2010)

Global. All day.

I have a set of Globals and Henckels and the Henckels hardly ever get used. They are lightweight, razor sharp, and easy to care for (no worries with getting wood handles wet). Their advantage will become apparent if you spend a lot of time in the kitchen chopping, cutting, slicing. I spent a week at the Culinary Institute in Napa Valley and the master chef teaching the course had a set, his sous chef had a set, and many others in the industry swear by them. 

I havn't had any slipping with them and make sure you are using "claw technique" when slicing. Good luck...


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

bamagrad03 said:


> I use a Wusthof classic as my daily chef's knife (I cook every single day), and it's my favorite item in my kitchen. They're durable, well made, and have great (read simple) classic ergonomics.
> 
> You can usually get a decent deal on them too.


I have a set of Wusthof Classics and absolutely love them. My wife and I use them every day and have for over two years.

What ever brand you decide to go with, buy yourself a _quality_ brand. While it may seem like a lot now, it will more than pay for itself in the long run!


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> I have a set of Wusthof Classics and absolutely love them. My wife and I use them every day and have for over two years.
> 
> What ever brand you decide to go with, buy yourself a _quality_ brand. While it may seem like a lot now, it will more than pay for itself in the long run!


Sadly, after I became a full-fledged Wusthof fan, I bought my dad a full set of Wusthofs for Christmas. Quite an expensive gift. I was hoping to replace his crappy wal-mart knife set. He used the Wusthofs until they got dull. Now they just collect dust and he's back to the wal-mart knives. He complained: "for such expensive knives, they don't cut very well after a while." I told him he needed to have them sharpened, and he thinks that's just too much effort.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

First post?

Welcome to Watchuseek!

Thank you for all of your great recommendations.

I really like the knives, too. I don't know if I will ever own one, but I do admire the craftsmanship. In fact, the picture that I posted earlier in this thread -- the one that has a beautiful layered blade and a mammoth tooth handle -- is actually a Mr. Itou knife, which is on the same website that you posted.

Best wishes,
Packleader



Metalsofwar said:


> Dear *Packleader*,
> 
> The first thing I would decide when picking a new knife any knife in general, but definitely when choosing a chef knife is the steel. Carbon or stainless? How good your sharpening skills are because sooner or later your knife will need some TLC and a waterstone...
> 
> ...


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Packleader said:


> First post?
> 
> Welcome to Watchuseek!
> 
> ...


Not really an expert or anything, but I kind of get a kick out of my Shun knives - especially the chef's knive. Funny thing though, when Cooks Illustrated tests knives, the cheapo Victorinox always do well. For what's it's worth, I also use a Chef's Choice 130 knife sharpener to make my life easier.

Here's my wacky Thanksgiving Day supper and watch pairing post, just for the heck of it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/thanksgiving-day-food-watch-pairings-476835.html


----------



## E8USMCRET (Feb 16, 2012)

You may want to check out a RANDALL Chefs Knife 6" stainless blade of 1/4" stock. They make some of the best all around knives in the world. Worth a look.

Randall Made Knives look under "non catalog knives".


----------



## aedmband21 (Feb 28, 2012)

Big fan of the victorinox knives. My wife loves her Wusthof knives but I'm not really that fond of them, the steel is super soft and require frequent sharpening. Picked up a few in the Victorinox lineup and have loved them. They have some higher end knives too if you want something a bit more fancy.


----------



## tevams (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried that Miracle Blade perfection series yet? I have been really interested by the way they run their advertisements with Chef Tony manning the post. Though this few ceramic knife pieces also got my interest. My concern with the ceramic ones though is how they will be available for resharpening when that time comes that they have grown dull already.


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

You can never go wrong with a Wustof Classic Wide Blade. They are fairly priced and cuts like butter.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

bamagrad03 said:


> they don't cut very well after a while.


I love that, something the wife would say: Bob Cramer has a great video of how to sharpen a knife on his website.
Found it: Kramer Knives Sharpening


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

Value for money wise...my choice is the Tojiro F808. Western style handle coupled with quality japanese steel. Remember, it's the cook, not the equipment.


----------



## pukematrixx (Mar 20, 2011)

We have Shun's and I couldn't be happier with them. We have the Ken Onion chef knife and everything else is from Shun's classic line, they are just a terrific knife. Sharper than hell!


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Im retired from a career in cooking. 25 odd years. In more ways than one. But on to knives. Ive had my Wusthof Trident top of the line knives for about the same amount of time, plus. They have served me well at home and at work when called for, all these years. To make life easier for you buy a good knife sharpener. One that does the work for you. Its just as easy to dull a knife with a stick/pole sharpener if you dont know what your doing. Good luck what ever you choose/have chosen. Im sure the other brands recommended are fine as well, just my 2 cents.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I really like Globals, but those Victorinox Forschners are surprisingly very nice for the money. They make great spares to have on hand.


----------



## exchefinma (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought my set of Wusthof's right out of culinary school (graduated in 1989) and used them professionally for over 15 years. They have stood up to the test of time and abuse. I have bought several sets for family members who were getting married, they are worth it. The only knives I would consider replacing them with would be Shun, the D handles are great, provide extra support in the grip and perform amazingly well. 

In order of preference: 1. Wusthof 2. Shun

ExChef - Alan


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been a chef for 30+ years in high-end restaurants. During that time I have used pretty much every brand available but my mainstay has been Wustof. At least in French chef's knives. There are a lot of reasons for that but this isn't the space to get into myriad details. One is the type of steel used. High carbon or stainless? Most are stainless today but many pro chefs prefer high carbon steel. I have a few of those. High carbon steel will allow for a thinner edge but SS is stronger. That will make a difference when you need to chop through small bones. A classic French chef's knife will allow you to do that. A high carbon traditional Japanese knife will be ground only on one side. As such they make great slicers but don't try to chop a chicken bone with it because you will break it.

It sounds like you are a home cook. Looking for an 8-inch knife belies that. The classic French chef's knife is 10-inches. Wustof, Henckels, Global, Mac, Shun, Giesser, F. Dick, Victorinox Forschner, and many others all make solid working knives.

Incidentally, molded handles are more comfortable for long jobs than traditional scales. But for home use that will likely not matter.

One bit that hasn't been mentioned is forged vs stamped. I think that only a French chef's knife need be forged. Everything else can be stamped.

FWIW, my favorite Wustof model is 4584. It's a beast.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Not a pro but we have Henckles Professional S knives and they work rather well and have held up for years.

Good luck


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for an excellent response!

I've been using the Victorinox Forschner. It does everything that its supposed to do, In a professional setting where lightweight blades are an advantage, the Victorinox should do well.

But for someone like me who prepares no more than one or two meals a day and who wants one knife that can do it all, something with more heft would be desirable.

It sounds like the classic French chef's knife is what I need.

Thanks,
Packleader



marchone said:


> I have been a chef for 30+ years in high-end restaurants. During that time I have used pretty much every brand available but my mainstay has been Wustof. At least in French chef's knives. There are a lot of reasons for that but this isn't the space to get into myriad details. One is the type of steel used. High carbon or stainless? Most are stainless today but many pro chefs prefer high carbon steel. I have a few of those. High carbon steel will allow for a thinner edge but SS is stronger. That will make a difference when you need to chop through small bones. A classic French chef's knife will allow you to do that. A high carbon traditional Japanese knife will be ground only on one side. As such they make great slicers but don't try to chop a chicken bone with it because you will break it.
> 
> It sounds like you are a home cook. Looking for an 8-inch knife belies that. The classic French chef's knife is 10-inches. Wustof, Henckels, Global, Mac, Shun, Giesser, F. Dick, Victorinox Forschner, and many others all make solid working knives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Yet another professional who recommends Wusthof. I've got to get my hands on one.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Kungfucowboy (Feb 26, 2010)

does anyone have any recommendations for (relatively) inexpensive kitchen knives made with better steels? ATS-34, CPM154, S30V even s90v or ZDP189


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Kungfucowboy said:


> does anyone have any recommendations for (relatively) inexpensive kitchen knives made with better steels? ATS-34, CPM154, S30V even s90v or ZDP189


All of my hunting, skinning, and folding field knives are made from D2, ATS-34 and the Hitachi version 154CM. Too expensive for a large chef's knife. The X50CrMoV15 used by Wustof, Henckels, Victorinox and other Solingen makers is ranked far below all you mentioned BUT you'll be better off learning sharpening techniques rather than seeking out exotic steels. Believe me, my Wustofs are sharp.

I have only used this sharpening tool system since the mid-80s. http://www.edgecraft.com/page2b_m420.html

I never send any of my knives out for sharpening. It is compact, replaces stones and honing steels, and fits in my work/travel knife roll.

When on Safari in Namibia and RSA, the Harare guys I saw doing the big skinning chores were using the cheapest plastic-handled stamped kitchen knives I've ever seen and sharpening them on specific field stones. They had edges like razor blades.

So much for the info one finds on knife forums. Those guys sit at grinding wheels all day and argue the merits of different steels on the internet instead of getting out into the field or professional kitchens. ;-)


----------



## Kungfucowboy (Feb 26, 2010)

marchone said:


> All of my hunting, skinning, and folding field knives are made from D2, ATS-34 and the Hitachi version 154CM. Too expensive for a large chef's knife. The X50CrMoV15 used by Wustof, Henckels, Victorinox and other Solingen makers is ranked far below all you mentioned BUT you'll be better off learning sharpening techniques rather than seeking out exotic steels. Believe me, my Wustofs are sharp.
> 
> I have only used this sharpening tool system since the mid-80s. http://www.edgecraft.com/page2b_m420.html
> 
> ...


You realize we are on a site where people spend thousands of dollars on totally obsolete time keeping devices that can be out performed by the average quartz swatch just because they are cool or pretty?:-d

I totally agree with you that I don't _need_ a supersteel kitchen knife but I don't _need_ an Omega SMP either, however I would* like* to have one.

As for sharpening, I prefer a system like the edgepro for a really dull knife or setting the edge the first time and something like the spyderco sharpmaker for touch ups.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

Packleader said:


> Yet another professional who recommends Wusthof. I've got to get my hands on one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


One thing I will mention with regards to Wusthof, (I have several), is that the handle's composite/plastic material can be somewhat brittle. I've dropped my knives on occasion, one handle chipped, and another had a large chunk break completely off. I glued it right back on with super glue and it's stayed in place for 3-4 years now, so not an issue....and I don't see this as a defect per se, but just something to consider when comparing to say, a Global.

One other little tidbit....not sure if anyone's recommended this or not, but defnitely invest in both a nice diamond sharpening steel AND a nice Japanese whetstone. Then learn how to use them both as well as you can. If you can sharpen knives well, a honed $20 knife will outperform a dullish $120 knife anyday. Once I started sharpening on a regular basis, I was shocked at how well my kitchen knives performed.

p.s. ok...I see now some other folks already touched on the sharpening thing....anyway


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Tojiro and I'm more into knives than watches.


----------



## Rasta (Mar 5, 2011)

Love my Shun Classics...EXCEPT...Shun no longer provides free lifetime sharpening even though they were purchased under that program. I'm still surprised there hasn't been litigation over that failed promise and as a result have not purchase any additional Shun's.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

dspaulson said:


> One thing I will mention with regards to Wusthof, (I have several), is that the handle's composite/plastic material can be somewhat brittle. I've dropped my knives on occasion, one handle chipped, and another had a large chunk break completely off. I glued it right back on with super glue and it's stayed in place for 3-4 years now, so not an issue....and I don't see this as a defect per se, but just something to consider when comparing to say, a Global.


i have to echo the sentiments about wusthof composite handles. i picked up a wusthof ikon because i liked the fact that it had a bolster that didn't go all the way down to the heel/belly of the blade (imo, more practical for a couple of reasons) and within a couple of months of pretty light usage the handle had cracks in it spreading from the rivets. since then i've gone down the rabbit hole of razor sharp japanese gyutos and never looked back. 
(culinary school and a couple of stints turning and burning here in fine dining outside of a primary career)

Korin - Fine Japanese Tableware and Chef Knives
Home page


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not shilling for Wustof though it probably sounds like it. My experience with them has been solely with their top lines: Classic and the discontinued (I believe) Grand Prix lines. I have never had a cracked handle on any knife though I have seen a couple when dropped on a tile or concrete floor.

Do you guys put them in a dishwasher? Not recommended for any knife for several reasons.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

marchone said:


> I'm not shilling for Wustof though it probably sounds like it. My experience with them has been solely with their top lines: Classic and the discontinued (I believe) Grand Prix lines. I have never had a cracked handle on any knife though I have seen a couple when dropped on a tile or concrete floor.
> 
> Do you guys put them in a dishwasher? Not recommended for any knife for several reasons.


the ikon is supposed to be billed as one of wusthof's top lines. i absolutely am fanatical about taking care of my knives- always wiping them down (high carbon yanagi habits), always hand washed first, sharpened on a wetstone once a month, etc. my wusthof wasn't abused at all and the wear and tear was not commensurate with the amount of use. i'm sure they would have sent a new one under warranty if i had pursued the handle issue however after using it for a couple of months i found that i didn't really like the balance of the knife all that much anyway (handle-heavy which slowed down my prep) and that i would leave it in my knife roll or lend it out while i reached for my kikuichi or suisin instead. just my experience, ymmv. in the end all that really matters is something that feels good in your hand since anything can be sharpened enough to shave hairs.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## tzakiel (Jul 19, 2012)

I am a former Global user and I have to second the recommendation for Masamoto knives. However, there are two Masamotos. I bought mine from the store at the Tsukiji Fish Market in Tokyo, which is the only one of its kind. The other Masamotos you see online at Japan Chef Knives and the like come from Masamoto Souhonten, which is a totally different company. Both are great, though.

I wrote about Tsukiji Masamoto here.

They are not "works of art," meaning you will see some marks and imperfections here and there. But, they are just amazing tools_... _made for professional chefs in Japan, and they cut like no other.






















I've also heard good things about the affordable MAC chef knife (also a Japanese brand)


----------



## We have all the time (Jul 19, 2012)

ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS :: Product Range :: Knives :: Series overview :: TWIN® Cermax :: Chef's knife

This is the favourite in my kitchen (easily beating the Sabatier block- never quite got to grips with Global knives)


----------



## Shifty4ever (Oct 18, 2008)

I have had a Mac MTH-80 for going on 5 years. I have never needed to sharpen this knife. I use it mostly for everything. One of the best purchases I have made for the kitchen. My wife thought I was crazy spending that much on a knife, then she used it. Very affordable and highly underrated.

MAC Knife Inc. USA


----------



## sa-ora (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but a very good website that sells top quality Chef's knives is SPECIALS Japanese Knife,Japanese Kitchen Knife,Japanese Cutlery,Japanese Chef's Knives.Com

It's a well known website in the main knives forums. That is where I get my knives from.:-!


----------



## GWylie (Jul 4, 2012)

I have had a set of Wusthof Culinar knives for about five years...they were not cheap but have been an excellent buy as they serve me well every day and look pretty sharp in the ktichen


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Currently waiting for my Forschner Chef's knife and plain old non-stainless high carbon chinese vegetable cleaver. 

I'd love to hear people's recommendations on sharpeners. I'm planning on using the steel rod religiously and likely a simple wusthof 2-stage. I'd rather sharpen myself and risk ruining the blade than have it done for me. Perhaps I can graduate to a Wetstone later on but the technique seems like it'll take time to master.


----------



## wildtmpckjzg (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I hope no one minds that I've signed up to ask a quick question...

I want to get hubby some filleting knives for Christmas. He currently uses a cheap Ikea one and my Globals. He does a lot of catch and releases fishing so the only fish he keeps are beach fish like whiting, bream, and sometimes tailor. I have no idea about the brands, size, style, etc that would be suitable for these types of fish so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. I wanted to get a dedicated filleting knife and a couple for general purpose as he uses his filleting knife for everything which has worn it out pretty quick. I'm getting sick of the swearing every time he brings fish home for dinner! So.. any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## wildtmpckjzg (11 mo ago)

wildtmpckjzg said:


> Hi all, I hope no one minds that I've signed up to ask a quick question...
> 
> I want to get hubby some filleting knives for Christmas. He currently uses a cheap Ikea one and my Globals. He does a lot of catch and releases fishing so the only fish he keeps are beach fish like whiting, bream, and sometimes tailor. I have no idea about the brands, size, style, etc that would be suitable for these types of fish so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. I wanted to get a dedicated filleting knife and a couple for general purpose as he uses his filleting knife for everything which has worn it out pretty quick. which is the best cleaver I'm getting sick of the swearing every time he brings fish home for dinner! So.. any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks!


no response


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

wildtmpckjzg said:


> Hi all, I hope no one minds that I've signed up to ask a quick question...
> 
> I want to get hubby some filleting knives for Christmas. He currently uses a cheap Ikea one and my Globals. He does a lot of catch and releases fishing so the only fish he keeps are beach fish like whiting, bream, and sometimes tailor. I have no idea about the brands, size, style, etc that would be suitable for these types of fish so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. I wanted to get a dedicated filleting knife and a couple for general purpose as he uses his filleting knife for everything which has worn it out pretty quick. I'm getting sick of the swearing every time he brings fish home for dinner! So.. any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks!


I’ll try to do my best to answer your question. Fillet knives have very distinctive shape, a sharp point with thin and flexible blade. Stainless steel is a must so is the large enough comfortable handle. For general use, your best bet is chef’s knife with 6-8” blade. Good knives are quite pricey and require proper use and maintenance, trying to cut a bone or pry something will result in blade damage. Hand washing is recommended and never put away wet knives. If your hubby knows how to sharpen knives and have some sharpening equipment that will be a huge plus. Depends on the usage, even high-end knives require occasional sharpening/touch-up. You can visit “Cutlery and More” and “Chefs Knives To Go” both websites have various European and Japanese knives and accessories. Best of luck with your knife search!!! 🔪🔪🔪


----------



## Rozebol (Nov 1, 2020)

Wustof Classic for the win here… perfect weight and ergonomics!


----------

